# Good alternative to the Fuji HVLP Q4 ?



## bradleyheathhays (Jul 20, 2018)

I'd like to get into a Fuji Q4 HVLP paint system but the $1100 isn't feasible right now. I'm not that familiar with these HVLP turbine systems, but is there a lower cost alternative to the Fuji Q4 that has a noise dampening system as well?


----------



## TJ Landry (Aug 3, 2010)

A friend of mine picked up one of these. While it isn't the quietest system you can buy, it definitely had a lower noise issue than my own Mini Mite 3.

Amazon has a really generous return policy so if you buy it and don'y like it? Just return it.

a quality low noise turbine system isn't cheap. Especially a 4 stage.

Good luck!

https://www.amazon.com/Sprayfine-4-...84&sr=8-13&keywords=hvlp+turbine+spray+system


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

The problem with the Fuji system, I have the Q4 gold, is that eventually it rattles loose a bit on the internals and then it isn't quiet anymore. 



I haven't used my Fuji system in forever. Just recently sold my Titan hvlp (capspray) for a Graco 9.5 HVLP. It's a real good unit and you get much more control than the titan.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

bradleyheathhays said:


> I'd like to get into a Fuji Q4 HVLP paint system but the $1100 isn't feasible right now. I'm not that familiar with these HVLP turbine systems, but is there a lower cost alternative to the Fuji Q4 that has a noise dampening system as well?



If you need a cheap HVLP setup, why not just hit up Harbor Freight and get a cup gun, then just buy a compressor. Go that route, probably your cheapest alternative to a turbine unit. 



Otherwise go with a used unit of some kind. 



Personally I'd pass on the Fuji and go with either Graco (new hvlp units) or Titan Capspray. Fuji is good, but the others have much more attachments, etc. that can be had.


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

It isn’t cheaper but I got a new titan capspray 115 off eBay. This thing doesn’t have any of the problems I hear someone guys complaining about. Forget Fuji go titan.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

5​


bradleyheathhays said:


> I'd like to get into a Fuji Q4 HVLP paint system but the $1100 isn't feasible right now. I'm not that familiar with these HVLP turbine systems, but is there a lower cost alternative to the Fuji Q4 that has a noise dampening system as well?


What will you be using it for?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> The problem with the Fuji system, I have the Q4 gold, is that eventually it rattles loose a bit on the internals and then it isn't quiet anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used my Fuji system in forever. Just recently sold my Titan hvlp (capspray) for a Graco 9.5 HVLP. It's a real good unit and you get much more control than the titan.


Woodcoyote, do you spray much waterborne products with your hvlp?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Woodcoyote, do you spray much waterborne products with your hvlp?



Yes of course. We spray everything from oil base stuff to waterborne products. 



Paints have to be thinned some, depending on the type of paint. And needles have to be changed out for thinner material. Generally a #3 is a good universal tip size and you can just adjust your viscosity without having to change the needle too much.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> Yes of course. We spray everything from oil base stuff to waterborne products.
> 
> 
> 
> Paints have to be thinned some, depending on the type of paint. And needles have to be changed out for thinner material. Generally a #3 is a good universal tip size and you can just adjust your viscosity without having to change the needle too much.


Cool. I just recently picked up the M3 Gun with changeable tips. Great little unit. with the limited use I've had with it. I've been using it with an 80 gal. air tank. 
I was trying to spray Advance through it, but was having to thin it so much, I was afraid that I was comprising the finished product. .Any thoughts on that?


----------



## bradleyheathhays (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm getting into commercial painting horse barns and I'd be using the HVLP to spray smooth metal barn doors that have previously been powder coated.


----------

